# 2014 UP Bow Camp (semi live)



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

I love this thread. Look forward to the updates everyday. Keep em coming and congrats to the youngster with the deer. We've all been there at one time and its hard to beat the feeling. Good luck to all in camp....


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Dreary, cloudy morning with rain/drizzle off and on. What had been a nice looking forecast for the week has changed to include quite a bit if this type of weather. Bummer but such is life.

After 4 straight sits in the same stand I decided to give my spot a rest yesterday afternoon. Spent all afternoon scouting a few different areas and then glassed a clearcut for the last hour of light. Didn't see anything while glassing but did find some good spots/areas while scouting and will be setting up a new stand somewhere today. 

It's always exciting sitting a new spot so tonight's hunt should be fun.


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

We're gonna need pics of this new spot to satisfy us guys at home or work haha. Thanks mm. Love this thread.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Tonight's hunt has been cancelled due to rain and indecision..... I couldn't decide which area to set up in. Went and scouted a new area, liked it and hung there. Didn't get it all done until a bit later than I planned. The evening hunt was going to be a short one, roughly 90 minutes or so if I hustled. Started getting dressed and the rain started. Between the short hunt and the rain I pulled the plug. Supposed to rain pretty solid all night so I wasn't to excited to shoot one and deal with tracking in the rain anyways. 




BASEK2 said:


> We're gonna need pics of this new spot to satisfy us guys at home or work haha. Thanks mm. Love this thread.


 
I really like the spot, but in my haste to get it set and get out I forgot to snap a few pictures. I will tomorrow for sure so you'll have to wait one more day. .


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It looks like you may catch the western edge of the big storm that will pound the EUP over the next 24 hours.










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It looks like you may catch the western edge of the big storm that will pound the EUP over the next 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was harassing myself about sitting out tonight's hunt since it was a light rain but then about 30 mins ago it started raining good....and I'm just hanging out in the tent 

Sucks having wet clothes here. They have to hang in the tent to dry and then they stink like smoke and kitchen smells and whatever else. Plus there will be 5 guys worth of stuff hanging around one stove now.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, we added a doe to the "buck" pole tonight despite the rain. 

When he came back to camp and said he shot one I was less than enthusiastic based on the rain. Then he said he was pretty sure he heard it drop so hopes were a bit higher. We suited up in rain gear and off we went. After a short search she was right where he thought. 

Yours truly was part of the "drag her up the wet, slippery hill" crew (cause they always run downhill don't they....) so I'm sure the cot will feel good tonight.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey bagging a couple isnt bad considering!!!! look forward to our bow weekend at end of the month.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Still raining?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Great read MM. Vicariously enjoying the UP with you.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Still raining?



Nope!! Was raining this morning still but it's done now. I'm flinging a few arrows and getting ready to head to my new spot here shortly.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Very cool thread! Looking forward to the buck pole pics!
<----<<<


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, no luck at the new spot tonight. I did have one blow while I was getting down though so.....they're in the area at least. Hahaha

The new spot is just off the edge of a 1yr old clearcut in some mature pines. The clearcut narrows down where I'm at and I'm on a bit of an inside corner. Few nice runs, lots of droppings and a small rub. 

No shooting tonight for anyone in camp.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

A few shots of home sweet home. Only 6 of us in here (18x36 tent) so pretty roomy this week.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

The flag is a sweet touch. I LOVE it!


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

With 6 guy's and no shower, no amount of dead down wind spray is going to un-stink you fella's!

Keep posting stand pic's!


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

dmrbigeshott said:


> With 6 guy's and no shower, no amount of dead down wind spray is going to un-stink you fella's!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting stand pic's!



Who said no shower? A bit dark now for pics but I'll post a few pics of the "master suite" tomorrow. 

This camps been running for 30 years, we've figured a few things out. Apparently not how to shoot big bucks.....but we can shower!!!


----------



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

Mightymouse said:


> Who said no shower? A bit dark now for pics but I'll post a few pics of the "master suite" tomorrow.
> 
> This camps been running for 30 years, we've figured a few things out. Apparently not how to shoot big bucks.....but we can shower!!!


Our western UP camp has a sink and a shower, but no toilet .... apparently we don't have things figured out. LOL :lol:


----------



## Krmnnghia (Oct 2, 2007)

>


That oven! I thought our camp had everything!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Do you guys leave that camp up all year? It seems like a lot of stuff to haul and setup every year.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got back from camp in Copper Country. We were only up for three days to get wood cut and prepare camp. We did get two good days in the woods. I seen a lot of birds and shot two . The deer sign seemed to be good with some early rut signs found. (Small rubs abd a couple scrapes)

We talked to some of the local neighbors who live there. One said there is no deer (deer Hunter) the other neighbor said he has been seeing loads of deer since the spring (non Hunter) so I guess ill be back to find out. 

Nothing beats a fine day out in the hills. Although I am buckless for the six years I have been making the journey to God's country, I would not consider hunting the pumpkin patch in the LP ever again. Lol

Good luck to all. If anyone hunts between Feltch and Silver lake Pm me let's compare some notes.


----------



## Tim.Ignatowski (Oct 5, 2014)

Great journal you got here MM. Thanks for sharing your hunt with us. Here's wishing you some blood on your arrow.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, the rain appears to have moved on and the wind died down as well. Very still night tonight but I saw nothing. There were 5 of us out tonight and nobody saw anything.

Tomorrow morning I'll be hunting and then making a move and setting a new stand for the last few days.

While I didn't see any deer tonight it was cool listening to the coyotes as they fired up. A group was quite close and it was cool to listen to them call.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Good to meet you today MM......I actually saw a deer tonight!!! Keep up the good work!

Dave


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Midalake said:


> Good to meet you today MM......I actually saw a deer tonight!!! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Dave


 
See, and you were worried numbers were down..... Hahaha. 

Definitely glad we were able to meet up. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm glad you guys didn't get the rain that we did. 4-1/4" in the last few days. There is standing water everywhere.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I'm glad you guys didn't get the rain that we did. 4-1/4" in the last few days. There is standing water everywhere.



Me too!! The ol' tent does a good job of keeping us dry but I don't think it would have stood a chance against that much rain.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The weekend weather looks much better.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The weekend weather looks much better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire



Unfortunately I leave Saturday morning so tomorrow (rain forecasted) is my last hunting day.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Tried a natural ground blind run and gun set up today. Getting to the last few days, desperate times!! Haha

Found a small pine that had some natural debris around it from a deadfall. Added some pine boughs from a pine that got laid down by a deadfall and got tucked in pretty good. Confidence was high......results were low. Story of the week so far.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry guys, was a bad "host" the last few days. Apparently I hit the limit on my "unlimited" data plan. Sprint shut my roaming data down.....whoops!!!

I'm heading south now, currently in Gaylord on 75, and will post some more pics and stuff later tonight. 

Until next year.....


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The bridge in the rear view mirror in the LP is a sad site.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Sad sight, but cool picture.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Krmnnghia said:


> That oven! I thought our camp had everything!



The oven came from a travel trailer and is an awesome feature to have. Works well for garlic bread on spaghetti night. 

We had a guy in camp this year who had a birthday while we were up there. We joked that we should have baked him a cake


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Do you guys leave that camp up all year? It seems like a lot of stuff to haul and setup every year.



Camp does not stay up all year. It is hauled up, set up and taken down every year. The only thing that doesn't make the trip every year is the outhouse/shower (pics below). We have a few guys who actually stay up for 3 weeks (lucky SOB's) and they are the ones who haul it all.

The outhouse is a modular build and gets broken down to walls, floor, ceiling and then wrapped in a tarp. It is stored at the cabin who's property our camp is actually on.

When camp was originally moved to it's current location the guys missed the two track they were looking for by about 50 yds and took the wrong road. Found a spot that looked good and started setting up. A guy walked up and explained that they were actually on his property. They started to pack up and he said to just stay. Here we are some 27 years later and we had a friendship with him till he passed and now his son.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

dmrbigeshott said:


> With 6 guy's and no shower, no amount of dead down wind spray is going to un-stink you fella's!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting stand pic's!



Here are a few shots of the outhouse/shower. We warm water on the stove and dump it in the 5 gallon bucket. There is a battery operated pump that runs water up to the shower head and voila!! There is a mat on the floor but the floor has about 50 small holes drilled to let water drain.

We used the same electric pump idea (but it ran out of a RV sized water tank) to have running water in the sink back when we had a bigger camp and had a separate kitchen tent. 

The other half is your standard outhouse.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice set-up Mighty.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> Are taking 69 through LaBranch?



Took this pic just for you on the way home today 

Nothing hanging at the cabin that I could see.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Cool tag along. I enjoyed reading. Thanks for taking us along


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Had our first wolf sighting by a camp member on Thursday morning. He had a doe come in an he made a good shot. Doe went about 40 yds and dropped. He went over and checked her out and then sat back down to hunt some more. About 30 mins later he had a wolf come right in on the trail of the doe and as soon as it hit his scent trail it bolted.

He came back to camp and we went and retrieved his deer. After we got the deer he took it back to camp and my dad and I took a golf cart ride down the road. Not too far from where the guy was sitting we found these tracks. 

Very obviously wolf tracks. Also appeared to be either a young wolf or coyote tracks there with them. 

Pretty cool sight but not a good sign for the deer in the area.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Another shot of the wolf tracks. I looked at my 80lb German Shorthair's paws when I got home for a comparison. They seem smaller than what we saw.


----------

